
This Week on Bullish: How to Be Nonprofit on Purpose - mark_rid
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/04/this-week-on-bullish-how-to-be-nonprofit-on-purpose/
======
litnerdy
Eva from Stellar.org here. If you're interested in the tech nonprofit space,
another good read is Joyce's interview with HP Matter:
[http://www.psfk.com/2015/08/developing-platforms-stellar-
fin...](http://www.psfk.com/2015/08/developing-platforms-stellar-financial-
services-joyce-kim.html)

